# Timing of carb load and using dyazide



## Massthetics

Anyone have any suggestions on carb loading and how they use dyazide?

I've never used dyazide before, looking at giving it a run but would like some feedback on people's experiences first!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

the 2 don't really go together in my opinion....

they totally different things....

dyazide is a tool to pull water....without water there is
no carb load....

if i were to use it....it would be 36 to 24 hours before my load
just for the water pull....

the thing is....how much water needs to be re-introduced for
your load...??


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> the 2 don't really go together in my opinion....
> 
> they totally different things....
> 
> dyazide is a tool to pull water....without water there is
> no carb load....
> 
> if i were to use it....it would be 36 to 24 hours before my load
> just for the water pull....
> 
> the thing is....how much water needs to be re-introduced for
> your load...??


This is why I asked the question and this is why I'm happy to apart of such a knowledgeable board! 

In all honesty, I'm not too sure on the answer to your question due to my lack of knowledge on dropping water and using diuretics..

So I'll be more direct... Tenny how would you go about dropping water to come into a show looking crisp and hard?

If you can't really go into depth due to this being a service you offer I understand!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

well for one.....if your conditioned....you don't need a diuretic...

look at mytreefiddy pics....ZERO DIURETIC, just a 36 hour water drop...

and that's all diuretics are...tools to pull MORE water....most of the
time, water from places you DO NOT want to pull water from..

carb loading is too individual to answer....and must be tried and tested

a typical protocol is 3x your normal daily amount.


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> well for one.....if your conditioned....you don't need a diuretic...
> 
> look at mytreefiddy pics....ZERO DIURETIC, just a 36 hour water drop...
> 
> and that's all diuretics are...tools to pull MORE water....most of the
> time, water from places you DO NOT want to pull water from..
> 
> carb loading is too individual to answer....and must be tried and tested
> 
> a typical protocol is 3x your normal daily amount.


I've seen his pics and he looked incredible!

I'm not nearly as conditioned as I need or want to be... I decided to do the show on a whim and that was a mistake from the get go since that was at just under 7 weeks out... 

It's now 2 weeks and 6 days away....

I hold alot of water/fat in my legs and those are always the last to come in for me along with lower chest and back... 

I'm thinking of options if I don't look conditioned in time...

What do you feel is the better way to go? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Massthetics said:


> I've seen his pics and he looked incredible!
> 
> I'm not nearly as conditioned as I need or want to be... I decided to do the show on a whim and that was a mistake from the get go since that was at just under 7 weeks out...
> 
> It's now 2 weeks and 6 days away....
> 
> I hold alot of water/fat in my legs and those are always the last to come in for me along with lower chest and back...
> 
> I'm thinking of options if I don't look conditioned in time...
> 
> What do you feel is the better way to go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



i would probably do a full on keto at that point....and i mean RIGHT NOW...

and cardio your ass off...

can you post a pic..????


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> i would probably do a full on keto at that point....and i mean RIGHT NOW...
> 
> and cardio your ass off...
> 
> can you post a pic..????


Here's a quick few
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics

And the last one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Yes.....you are behind...(in some spots)

your back is your best body part.....

if you are committed to the show, like i said..
straight KETO now....

you will be able to lean up a good amount in 2 weeks...


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> Yes.....you are behind...(in some spots)
> 
> your back is your best body part.....
> 
> if you are committed to the show, like i said..
> straight KETO now....
> 
> you will be able to lean up a good amount in 2 weeks...


Making and implementing the changes today.
Thank you for your help Tenny it is greatly appreciated!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> Yes.....you are behind...(in some spots)
> 
> your back is your best body part.....
> 
> if you are committed to the show, like i said..
> straight KETO now....
> 
> you will be able to lean up a good amount in 2 weeks...


Tenny, 

I've done some research and noticed people carb up on keto diets every 4 days or so...

With that being said, is this a necessity?

I assumed when you said straight keto now you meant throughout without this "carb up". 

Just want to clarify thank you again!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

you don't have the time for all that....

just get zero carbs now....

you will be flat, small, tired and angry the days before
the show....do not let this worry you....it must be done.

once you've drop the bf......you can begin eating some carbs
36 hours out...


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> you don't have the time for all that....
> 
> just get zero carbs now....
> 
> you will be flat, small, tired and angry the days before
> the show....do not let this worry you....it must be done.
> 
> once you've drop the bf......you can begin eating some carbs
> 36 hours out...


Awesome that was what I was thinking...

Do you suggest any water manipulation during the last 36 hours? 

I've never gone low/no carb before, I'm not really sure how to go about that. 

You can pm me if this is something that needs to be paid for... 

Thanks again!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Massthetics said:


> Awesome that was what I was thinking...
> 
> Do you suggest any water manipulation during the last 36 hours?
> 
> I've never gone low/no carb before, I'm not really sure how to go about that.
> 
> You can pm me if this is something that needs to be paid for...
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



LOL....just don't eat em.....pretty simple
and up the fats


water depletion really depends on how you look at that time....


----------



## Massthetics

Haha I knew that much about the carbs and fats.. 

I was simply referring to not being sure how to go about the water manipulation if it ends up being needed

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

well that's the part everyone is scared of.....

and should be....as it could fuck the whole thing up
really quick....or raise you to the top.....

without properly doing the mocks....I cant tell you anything...
you are really kinda in the dark with it....

it needs to be mastered individually.....

I would just suggest....
full keto for 2 weeks...
a simple water drop....24 hours out.
a simple carb load....nothing crazy.
and get on stage....depending on how you
felt prejing went....either say fuck it, and start eating and drinking..
or....if you think you have it.....no water and another simple carb load.

that's about all there is to do at the point you are currently at...


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> well that's the part everyone is scared of.....
> 
> and should be....as it could fuck the whole thing up
> really quick....or raise you to the top.....
> 
> without properly doing the mocks....I cant tell you anything...
> you are really kinda in the dark with it....
> 
> it needs to be mastered individually.....
> 
> I would just suggest....
> full keto for 2 weeks...
> a simple water drop....24 hours out.
> a simple carb load....nothing crazy.
> and get on stage....depending on how you
> felt prejing went....either say fuck it, and start eating and drinking..
> or....if you think you have it.....no water and another simple carb load.
> 
> that's about all there is to do at the point you are currently at...


Thanks a million man! 

Thats all I needed to know and next time I won't decide on a whim to do this...

I'll keep you updated on how it goes

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy

In two weeks time your glucose processing will not down regulate that much (this is a good thing) so if you want to take the safest route do this.

A very small shitload. ....

If its a Saturday show then stay zero carbs and slightly increase water Thursday and another slight increase in water intake Friday. Keep water high until Friday night at around 10pm and then cut it off!!!! 1 hour later you go have some pancakes with syrup and maybe a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich (just avoid milk products like ice cream just to be safe). Give yourself a couple hours and maybe have a candy bar or slice of pie do or some dry kids cereal, you must eat all this with no fluids, to process all this shit to much needed glucose your body will pull water from the subcutaneous stores first, this action is your diuretic!! Wake up early in the morning and if you are still flat eat some pancakes but take small sips of water to wash it down (try and drink no more than 3 ounces of water.

You can thank the old school guys of professional muscle for this (zilla and wyldeone)


----------



## Massthetics

b-boy said:


> In two weeks time your glucose processing will not down regulate that much (this is a good thing) so if you want to take the safest route do this.
> 
> A very small shitload. ....
> 
> If its a Saturday show then stay zero carbs and slightly increase water Thursday and another slight increase in water intake Friday. Keep water high until Friday night at around 10pm and then cut it off!!!! 1 hour later you go have some pancakes with syrup and maybe a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich (just avoid milk products like ice cream just to be safe). Give yourself a couple hours and maybe have a candy bar or slice of pie do or some dry kids cereal, you must eat all this with no fluids, to process all this shit to much needed glucose your body will pull water from the subcutaneous stores first, this action is your diuretic!! Wake up early in the morning and if you are still flat eat some pancakes but take small sips of water to wash it down (try and drink no more than 3 ounces of water.
> 
> You can thank the old school guys of professional muscle for this (zilla and wyldeone)


You guys are a wealth of knowledge and I greatly appreciate all of the excellent guidance!!!

I will follow this exactly as you explained.

Is there anything else I should keep an eye on??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy

Error on the side of slightly flat rather than spilling over ( which will be hard to do as i outlined as long as water is controlled)


----------



## b-boy

I used this exact protocol every year I competed at north Americans (3x)

1. Top 5 finish
2. Second place (kennith Jackson won my class and the pro card)
3. Top 5 finish and won masters 40 and over and won pro card.

I was not shredded at ANY of these shows..LOL


----------



## Massthetics

b-boy said:


> I used this exact protocol every year I competed at north Americans (3x)
> 
> 1. Top 5 finish
> 2. Second place (kennith Jackson won my class and the pro card)
> 3. Top 5 finish and won masters 40 and over and won pro card.
> 
> I was not shredded at ANY of these shows..LOL


That's impressive! The feeling of knowing that this could work is boosting my mentality...

I already committed so I was bummed thinking I wasn't going to be in shape in time...

If I need alittle shitload the morning of, do I resume regular meals after with rice/sweet potato and chicken/fish for a meal or two between then and prejudging?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Massthetics said:


> That's impressive! The feeling of knowing that this could work is boosting my mentality...
> 
> I already committed so I was bummed thinking I wasn't going to be in shape in time...
> 
> If I need alittle shitload the morning of, do I resume regular meals after with rice/sweet potato and chicken/fish for a meal or two between then and prejudging?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




it aint gonna work if your are NOT lean enough....

and you are NOT lean enough..


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> it aint gonna work if your are NOT lean enough....
> 
> and you are NOT lean enough..


I'm sticking with the keto straight through as you said.

I'll get alot leaner than I am by then.

I just have to put in the work

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Massthetics said:


> I'm sticking with the keto straight through as you said.
> 
> I'll get alot leaner than I am by then.
> 
> I just have to put in the work
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



you are close.....I would say you need another 5 lb drop...

and you will be lean enough to compete....not shredded...
but hold your own up there.....

good luck....

post pics of the show.....we all love those..


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> you are close.....I would say you need another 5 lb drop...
> 
> and you will be lean enough to compete....not shredded...
> but hold your own up there.....
> 
> good luck....
> 
> post pics of the show.....we all love those..


Shit just got back from the doctors office... 

His scale had me at 214... My scale at home says 209 but now I don't know what one to believe ... I need to be 205 max come weigh ins.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Massthetics said:


> Shit just got back from the doctors office...
> 
> His scale had me at 214... My scale at home says 209 but now I don't know what one to believe ... I need to be 205 max come weigh ins....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



LOL....what kind of scale do you use...???


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> LOL....what kind of scale do you use...???


Haha it's an Accuweight digital bathroom scale.. fairly new... 

I always thought it was accurate but looks like I'm going to have to grab a different one and compare... I'll put a plate on it and see they come out different 

I don't see how there could be a 5lb difference... Fuck I hope I'm not that much over 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Massthetics said:


> Haha it's an Accuweight digital bathroom scale.. fairly new...
> 
> I always thought it was accurate but looks like I'm going to have to grab a different one and compare... I'll put a plate on it and see they come out different
> 
> I don't see how there could be a 5lb difference... Fuck I hope I'm not that much over
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



carry it to the gym with you....put a 100lb dumbbell on it
see what it says...


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> carry it to the gym with you....put a 100lb dumbbell on it
> see what it says...


Will do! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> carry it to the gym with you....put a 100lb dumbbell on it
> see what it says...


So I've been doing the straight keto and it's going great man

I actually feel really good mentally and physically... My energy levels have skyrocketed which is awesome

I've dropped to 204lbs as of this morning and I took some pics to get a feel of what I look like...

Posing isn't good at all but I'm working on it everyday and I'm improving

And aren't even remotely close to where they need to be but that's what I get for never training them

Tenny and bboy what are your thoughts? 

I have 10 days until show day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

well your doing the best you can do, and that's
all you can do...

I think a few more pounds to go....and you'll be closer...

posing tip....???
in rear poses showing hammy and calf....do not push off from
the pinky toe....push off of the big toe....or the ball of your foot

something as little as doing what you are doing can throw
your classic lines OFF...


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> well your doing the best you can do, and that's
> all you can do...
> 
> I think a few more pounds to go....and you'll be closer...
> 
> posing tip....???
> in rear poses showing hammy and calf....do not push off from
> the pinky toe....push off of the big toe....or the ball of your foot
> 
> something as little as doing what you are doing can throw
> your classic lines OFF...


Tip noted and I will make sure I don't push off of the pinky toe.

The front double is hard for me to get to look decent...

My abs lose their lines and I can't quite get my lats to flair...

I'm struggling with that pose 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

Massthetics said:


> Tip noted and I will make sure I don't push off of the pinky toe.
> 
> The front double is hard for me to get to look decent...
> 
> My abs lose their lines and I can't quite get my lats to flair...
> 
> I'm struggling with that pose
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



best thing I can tell you about the FDB is.......

think of pushing your elbows out left and right as far 
and as hard as you can....and just flex those bis at the same time....

I can see you have them alittle high....you want to see a straight line
there....across...

by pushing your elbows out....will automatically involve the lats...

play with it....you have time....



I'm actually surprised no one else beside bboy has come in to help out....

hmmm


----------



## Massthetics

Thank you for the advice! I'll work on this too.

I'm kinda shocked no one else either

But at the same time I'm happy they didn't because I know I have received valuable info

The name of the thread is kind of misleading though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy

Massthetics said:


> Thank you for the advice! I'll work on this too.
> 
> I'm kinda shocked no one else either
> 
> But at the same time I'm happy they didn't because I know I have received valuable info
> 
> The name of the thread is kind of misleading though
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 your improving, if you need to you can always throw in a veggie and protein only day every now and then, maybe start with one a week then twice a week as a super low calorie day and force your body to only rely on bodyfat for fuel those days besides what small amount you will get from veggies which more likely be used to try and form glucose to fuel your workouts.


----------



## Massthetics

b-boy said:


> your improving, if you need to you can always throw in a veggie and protein only day every now and then, maybe start with one a week then twice a week as a super low calorie day and force your body to only rely on bodyfat for fuel those days besides what small amount you will get from veggies which more likely be used to try and form glucose to fuel your workouts.


Thank you for the advice bboy! I'll give it a try once this is over....

Only 2 days left until show day....

Things seem to be ok so far... Not in the shape I know I could have been in but oh well...

It feels good to get my feet wet again after such a long time away, especially within a division that actually incorporates the entire body...

I can't thank both you and Tenny enough for the help.... I greatly appreciate it more than anything 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> best thing I can tell you about the FDB is.......
> 
> think of pushing your elbows out left and right as far
> and as hard as you can....and just flex those bis at the same time....
> 
> I can see you have them alittle high....you want to see a straight line
> there....across...
> 
> by pushing your elbows out....will automatically involve the lats...
> 
> play with it....you have time....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised no one else beside bboy has come in to help out....
> 
> hmmm


Took first in my class and the overall for classic physique...

Thank you for your help... It was the deciding factor in this extremely short 6 week prep.... 

I can't thank you and bboy enough for the knowledge and advice you have given me.

It is greatly appreciated!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny

WELCOME...!!!!!!

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## zacharykane

Congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## Massthetics

zacharykane said:


> Congrats on the wins!!!


Thanks man!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics

tenny said:


> WELCOME...!!!!!!
> 
> :action-smiley-033:


I'll post up some pics in a few!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics

There wasn't many competitors in the open which is disappointing but a win is a win 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics

Here's a few of the mandatories
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy

Massthetics said:


> Took first in my class and the overall for classic physique...
> 
> Thank you for your help... It was the deciding factor in this extremely short 6 week prep....
> 
> I can't thank you and bboy enough for the knowledge and advice you have given me.
> 
> It is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



wow!!!! congrats bro :headbang:


----------



## Massthetics

b-boy said:


> wow!!!! congrats bro :headbang:


Thanks man I couldn't have done it without the knowledge and experience you both have!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mytreefiddy

I think SOMEBODY owes SOMEONE a bottle of Patron??. LOL!!!!!!!

Congrats! You look great!.... 

On a serious note..... Tenny is fucking brilliant..... nuff said


----------



## Fitraver

Damn nice work bro and solid ass advice tenny. Was amazed just reading this haha.


----------



## Massthetics

Shit I'll gladly send him a bottle for the solid advice and help he gave! 

Tenny is a wealth of knowledge and he told me from the beginning I was out of shape but still provided me with some info to get decent and hold my own.... 

Bboy threw in some great info too that I can use for next time when I have a longer time to prep...

Tenny I'll send ya a bottle of Patron in a heartbeat! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

